# telnet verbindung automatisch auf bestimmten Rechner herstellen mit hinterlegten user



## Christian Kleebaum (14. Oktober 2011)

Hi @all,

folgende Situation derzeit:

Ein bestimmtes Programm soll im Netzwerk via Telnet auf einen Rechner installiert werden. So gehe ich derzeit vor: Telnet Verbindung öffnen --> open Rechnername, Login mit User und Kennwort. Wenn Verbindung steht wird ein Link kopiert der ein Batch Skript startet zur Installation der gewünschten Software.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit ein Batch Skript zu schreiben das in etwa so aussieht:

Ich starte das Skript und werde nur noch nach den Rechnernamen gefragt. User Kennung und der Link zum BatchSkript für die Installation ist schon mit hinterlegt.

Hoffe auf viele und gute Vorschläge.

Danke im vorraus.


----------

